# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Hộp số trục vít

## Thép Tôi

Chào các anh trong diễn đàn,
Em đang làm cái khung xoay, định sài hộp số trục vít để nó có khả năng tự hãm trong trường hợp mất điện đột ngột, vậy
anh nào có kinh nghiệm vụ này thì chỉ giáo dùm.
Hộp số trục vít có khả năng tự hãm 2 chiều không?
Momen về khả năng tự  giữ được của hộp số trục vít có thể tra ở đâu trong catalog.
Em chân thành cám ơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

chả có hộp số nào tự hãm được cả , chỉ là truyền động quay trả về của hộp số vuông góc phải tác động 1 lực lớn hơn so với hộp số đồng trục, hộp số có tỉ số càng lớn thì lực truyền động quay trả về càng lớn để có thể nhúc nhích cái trục sơ cấp. Cách tự hãm hiệu quả nhất và an toàn nhất là gắn cho nó thêm cái thắng từ , khi mất điện thắng hoạt động thế là khỏi nhúc nhích.

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## dungtb

Khi gia công thì lực cắt gọt có xu hướng kháng lại chiều quay của trục nên theo em dùng hộp số dạng trục vít là tối ưu cho trục xoay , với lực cắt gọt nhỏ như trường hợp gia công nhôm , đồng gỗ , thì có thể dùng dạng bánh răng hành tinh và đai răng

----------

Thép Tôi

----------


## ducduy9104

Theo lý thuyết thì góc ren trục vào hộp ví bé hơn 5 độ là có tính hãm, nhưng thực tế nó còn phụ thuộc vào bôi trơn và độ nhẵn bề mặt răng nữa. Thường hộp vít tỷ số truyền lớn nếu quay ngược trục ra thì có khi banh hộp số trục vào nó cũng chả xoay. Chỉ có mấy cái hộp tst nhỏ thì mới quay ngược vậy được. Trong các tài liệu hộp trục vít thì em chưa thấy cái thông số selflocking này bao giờ.

----------

Nam CNC, Thép Tôi

----------


## Thép Tôi

> Theo lý thuyết thì góc ren trục vào hộp ví bé hơn 5 độ là có tính hãm, nhưng thực tế nó còn phụ thuộc vào bôi trơn và độ nhẵn bề mặt răng nữa. Thường hộp vít tỷ số truyền lớn nếu quay ngược trục ra thì có khi banh hộp số trục vào nó cũng chả xoay. Chỉ có mấy cái hộp tst nhỏ thì mới quay ngược vậy được. Trong các tài liệu hộp trục vít thì em chưa thấy cái thông số selflocking này bao giờ.


Cám ơn anh. Vậy theo anh tỉ số truyền bao nhiêu là lớn?
Thấy trên cnc24h có bán hộp số trục vít , tỉ số 1:10, dùng được cho con step 4A( 8Nm). không biết con này như thế nào?

----------


## dungtb

hộp số trục vít cần có loại chuyên dụng cho cnc , loại thường lắp vô sẽ có độ rơ nên ko đảm bảo chạy chính xác.

----------


## biết tuốt

tớ có cái hộp số trục vít loại này chắc k rơ , loại này thấy nó lắp con sevor 100w, có con lắp 200  , cơ cấu này chỉ quay 1 vòng rồi lộn lại

----------

